# Feeling strange in own body



## Kjc19 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wondering if anyone else is suffering with just being human? Like actually being a human being freaks me out. Especially being able to see, like the fact we see what we see through eyeballs. It overwhelms me, and is hard to get over since we see 24/7. It feels like I have pressure behind my eyeballs a lot. The process of being able to think and have that little voice in our head creeps me out as well. I also feel trapped inside of my body a lot. Thinking about the fact I have a brain, bones, etc. if I go out and watch other people just live their lives I freak out because I don't understand why they don't think these things. I feel like I'm going crazy sometimes. I'm just wondering if anyone experiences anything similar to this or can explain some coping mechanisms? I tried talking to this with my therapist and she just told me it's "just a thought" but to me its more than a thought...it's a strong overpowering feeling I don't know how to shake. I legit panic at my own existence most of the day. Everything including myself seems so unfamiliar and I have these attacks of "what am I doing here?" "How am I here" "Is this real?" "What is life?" "How did the world even happen?" "Did my life before all of this DP even happen?" a lot. These attacks come at me so hard I can't even move sometimes. I'm trying to accept being this way, but it's so hard. It's like I am being a human, and experiencing this world for the first time. I had a mental breakdown about this in front of my mom today and she doesn't really understand. Her and my dad mostly just tell me people have it worse and people have cancer and some people are dying, etc. What they say to me doesn't help me it just makes me feel more panicked that I'm feeling this way and that I'm in the wrong. They just don't understand what I'm going through. I have no one to talk to about any of this and I am hoping you all can provide me with a little insight!

(background story: I'm 24 and I had a really severe panic attack about 2 months ago due to a bad false awakening dream. After that panic attack I started with having derealization and it quickly manifested into what I'd think is DP. About two weeks after the panic attack I just started obsessing over existence and reality and after that I started to slowly dissociate from myself...it legit feels like I'm falling deeper and deeper into a black hole away from myself everyday.)


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

Yes I'm suffering with just being human. The whole concept of being in a body feels wrong and weird to me. I relate to everything you wrote. The only thing I can say is that you're not going crazy because of these thoughts. I have felt totally overwhelmed, terrified and panicked countless times because of this and I haven't gone crazy yet.

I wish I hade more advice to give. I don't know how to overcome this but I think acceptance is the key and trying to live life as normal as possible, not letting dp control our lives. Nothing will happen. Feel free to message me.

Stay strong!


----------

